
Columbia students claim Greek mythology needs a trigger warning - aaronbrethorst
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/05/14/columbia-students-claim-greek-mythology-needs-a-trigger-warning/
======
shas3
Trigger warnings are actually detrimental to mental health as enunciated in
this Atlantic article:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/09/the-
codd...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/09/the-coddling-of-
the-american-mind/399356/)

Anxiety, for instance can be alleviated by exposure to the source of fear.
Education needs something similar to cognitive behavioral therapy, with
emphasis on evidence rather than the emotion-based trigger warnings.

------
jack-r-abbit
Since the world at large does not have trigger warnings, it must be terrifying
for those effected to even leave the house. How does one even function in the
world when at any minute something could trigger without warning?

------
orionblastar
Yeah a lot of Greek Myths started out because Zeus couldn't keep it in his
pants.

I'd say the Greek Myths were a lot like the current Game of Thrones series and
books.

------
mahouse
I guess you only could get "triggered" if you were raped or something? Did all
of those students get raped at least once?

